# AC ELECTRIC METER VERIFICATION



## brownsolutions.llc (10 mo ago)

Hello,

I am about to change out a 100amp service In South Jersey (Keeping it 100amp). We use Atlantic City Electric. If I install the 100amp service do I have to use a 200amp rated meter socket? If so when did this happen?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Sounds like a question for Atlantic City Electric.


----------



## brownsolutions.llc (10 mo ago)

MikeFL said:


> Sounds like a question for Atlantic City Electric


Just received a text from a colleague of mine @ AC Electric. Atlantic City electric requires 200amp meter socket for all new service installs from 100-200 amps. It is now standard. Thanks!


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

This might be a dumb question, but in that case does the install on the line side of the meter have to be 200A rated as well?


----------



## brownsolutions.llc (10 mo ago)

joe-nwt said:


> This might be a dumb question, but in that case does the install on the line side of the meter have to be 200A rated as well?


No, only the meter socket has to be rated for 200amp. I believe the idea is that the owner or future owner will have an increase of appliances, devices or sq footage over time. So upgrading the meter is one less thing to be done.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Ive been using 200s for the last few years.
Only a few dollars more than the 100s.
2 benefits, obviously more room, but 100s aren't rated for aluminum whereas the 200s are.


----------

